# Anyone Else a Nail Polish Addict?



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been holding onto a good-sized chunk of a Xmas gift certificate, hoping that some stuff by Mercedes Lackey would become available for the Kindle. Well, today I got so peeved that I *still* couldn't get anything I wanted that I ended up ordering 6 nail polishes on Amazon. I'm gonna have to get a bigger storage container for my nail polish! Then, after I ordered I saw this INCREDIBLE line of polish by Nfu Oh, especially #051! Oh. my. gawd!!!!!!  Of course, the one and only distributor in the US (fabuloustreet.com) is out of stock of that color, by the time they're in stock I'll probably have to order 5 other color that are the flakies.

Here's some pictures of the Nfu Oh flakies colors, including the amazing #051:

http://polishaddict.com/category/nfu-oh/

http://www.scrangie.com/2008/06/nfu-oh-shiny-opal-swatches.html


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Pretty polish! The blog on the second link mentions that it's thick and goopy....how long does it take to dry?*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Those are pretty!  I like the effect of # 53, the turquoise.  I don't do nail polish manicures much anymore (being mom, and cooking/baking/sewing/gardening, are not easily compatible with flawless nails), but my toes are always done.  

The only thing I've ever seen that comes close to these was a metallic-sparklies polish from about 25 years ago, and it only came in red and in silver.  And it was a huge pain to take off, took three times as much remover and a lot of time rubbing to get the metallic flakes off.  I assume that these are much more advanced now...  I wonder whether Ulta or someone carries them so I could go take a look...  just look...  not as though I actually NEED any more polishes...


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

For thick and goopy polish, esp. old stuff that is drying out, I totally recommend OPI nail polish thinner.  Totally works!  For awhile I wasn't doing my nails either, took too long for everything to dry.  I finally got some quick-dry top coat, there are a lot of good brands but I just got Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Top Coat at the drugstore.  Omg - they are sooo not kidding when they say insta-dry, in fact you have to be real quick just brushing it on your nail.  Dry to the touch within a few seconds and 100% dry within 10 minutes*, leaves a really nice glossy finish.  It's awesome to do my nails while watching TV right before bed.  You don't have to wait to let the color polish dry before putting on Insta-Dry, I just blow on my nails a couple times before applying.  The SH insta-dry comes really thick and goopy but just use the OPI thinner to get it to a consistency you like.  I leave it a little thick because it will hide any ridges or little smudges in the polish.

*I usually do a base coat and three coats of nail polish, YMMV.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Good to know about the SH...I hated painting my nails late in the day only to have them "dent" or "crease" while sleeping.

So how goopy is that nail polish? From the close ups, it looks like it doesn't go on very smoothly.*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

fingers, not so much... toes always!

For some reason polish will not stay on my nails. It not only flakes off, it will peel off in one piece!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Angela said:


> For some reason polish will not stay on my nails. It not only flakes off, it will peel off in one piece!


Maybe you have a residue of hand lotion on your nails when you apply it? The oils from that would make polish peel off like that.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Maybe you have a residue of hand lotion on your nails when you apply it? The oils from that would make polish peel off like that.


It has always been this way. My mom's nails are the same way, only more so! I can have a professional manicure done and the polish may last a day or 2 but never more than 3.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

for peeling make sure that you wipe your nails with nail polish remover when you start, even if you don't already have polish on to remove any residues.  Then always use a thin base coat so the color polish adheres better to your nail.  Lightly buffing the surface of the nail with that white block-shaped thingie before putting on the base coat helps me.  If your nail itself is peeling, remember that you should always file your nails into the desired shape, never use clippers/scissors.  The the pressure can makes your nail crack and/or peel.  

chynared21, yeah it does look pretty thick on the blogs.  A lot of nail polishes come thicker than I like them so I'll thin them with 2 or 3 drops of thinner even though they're brand-new.  You never know how long they sat on the shelves.  Plus, I always prefer to do three thin coats rather than one or two thick coats, so it works better for me to have a thinner polish.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Polish on my toes last longest. I usually need to repolish my nails every three days as it chips and all. I personnally use CHI or Opi. Mostly CHI,...this color:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Angela said:


> fingers, not so much... toes always!
> 
> For some reason polish will not stay on my nails. It not only flakes off, it will peel off in one piece!


Mine's exactly the same. I've been told there's too much natural moisture in my nails to hold polish well, even if you do the proper two coats of base, two color, two top coat. But it's fun to pull six layers of paint off in one piece a few hours later.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

two coat base...that may explain a lot.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooohhh, pretty!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah, I wouldn't do two base coats.  Also, I tend to have polish peeling if I apply the polish too thickly. Try to do a couple really thin layers rather than one thick layer.  That said, I tend to do my nails after 2 or 3 days anyways just because I get bored and want to put on a different color.

NOTD (nail of the day):  OPI Mother Road Rose


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, feel free to make fun of me, but I thought I'd take advantage of this thread to ask if anyone has anything they would recommend that would harden nails.

I'm a fingerstyle guitar player, and I regularly break my right hand fingernails/thumbnail and have to put acrylic nails on. I'd like to not do this, and if I could put something on the nails that wold harden them, I'd do it in a flash.

Mike


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sure, just check out the Sally Hansen products in any supermarket or drug store.  There are several meant for hardening nails.  They look like clear nail polish.  I believe at least one of them even dries to a matte finish so it doesn't look like you're wearing nail polish.  

There are similar products by other "fancier" companies but SH's are not expensive and they do the job well.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Be *very* carefull that when you have the acrylic nails put on that they only *lightly* sand/buff your natural nail.  I've seen some that will sand them down a LOT which makes them much thinner and weaker.  

the Sally Hansen InstaDry top coat makes my nail VERY hard but SH has a lot of good nail hardener stuff.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> OK, feel free to make fun of me, but I thought I'd take advantage of this thread to ask if anyone has anything they would recommend that would harden nails.
> 
> I'm a fingerstyle guitar player, and I regularly break my right hand fingernails/thumbnail and have to put acrylic nails on. I'd like to not do this, and if I could put something on the nails that wold harden them, I'd do it in a flash.
> 
> Mike


*I think SH has one called "Hard as Nails". Mike...if I could only send you my thumb nail thickness. I get them from my mom *


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

yep its Hard as Nails. It was the first nail polish Mom would let me use...clear..


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, all. I'll give it a try.

Mike


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

My daughter would love those! I just today ordered some polish for her from narscosmetic

http://www.narscosmetics.com/Vintage-2009-Nail-Polish-C540_hunger-zizi-tallulah_7.aspx

I have no idea if that link above worked. If it did, I'll be surprised -- and pleased.  I sent her the blue, grape, tangerine, and peach with glitter from their Vintage 2009 Collection. But, now you have me thinking. I just might like having sparkly toenails.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been looking at getting water based nail polish, but you have to buy the special remover and some seem expensive.  Has anyone here used a water based nail polish?  I heard that it can help prevent your nails from turning yellow under the polish (which my toe nails do if I leave the polish on for too long) because regular nail polish actually deprives your nail of oxygen.  Also, it seems like the websites for water based nail polish like to promote the idea that their polish doesn't smell harsh like the polish and remover most of us are used to, which would be nice since hubby doesn't like me to use either when he's home.  Thoughts?

Google 'water based nail polish' if you want to check it out.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

huh, never tried water-based polish.  i always always use a base coat so my nails don't get stained but that sounds good.


i looooove those Nars polishes!  I just wish they weren't so expensive!  Have you seen Nars Mash?  Kinda close to Zizi but more olive/gold-y.


NOTD:  OPI Marquis d'Mauve ->  Totally NOT mauve.  at all.  doesn't look anything like how it looks in the bottle.  It's a very pretty metallic/shimmery copper but I almost don't like it because it's so not what I was expecting.  Shoulda named it something like David Copperpot.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Hazeldazel, you so deserve the enabler banner!   I bought the Nfu polish.  I couldn't get the one you were talking about so I got 53...I think.  It is blue with glittery stuff.  So pretty!  I love it, although my DH won't love that I love it.   I see many more bottles in my future.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> NOTD: OPI Marquis d'Mauve -> Totally NOT mauve. at all. doesn't look anything like how it looks in the bottle. It's a very pretty metallic/shimmery copper but I almost don't like it because it's so not what I was expecting. Shoulda named it something like David Copperpot.


I like that one on my toes!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

hazeldazel said:


> I thought they were pricy, too -- I looked and looked but couldn't find any coupons. But....for some time now I've wanted to treat my dd to a spcial thank-you for an incredible act of kindness on her part -- she sent me a Keurig (which I love!), so I hope she enjoys these. She should get them today. I'm gald a nail polish addict like yourself approves!  I just found the Nars Mash. Oooh la la!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Im a guy, not really into the whole nail polish stuff


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Doesn't OPI have a nail color called "Nails for Males"?


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

hi my name is carolyn and i am a polish addict, although mainly as a base for nail art. luckily i'm a hairstylist and my best friend/co-worker is a nail tech that does incredible hand painted nail art. i wear my nails long (the free edge is at least an inch, usually longer) so that gives her lots of leeway. we use lots of rhinestones too, after all if it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing. lol.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

An INCH, wow.  I don't know how you do it.  I don't think I could type like that...  let alone garden, cook, sew on buttons, clip my cats' claws, give backrubs, or tie my shoes.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

it's like anything else, you get used to it, and i've done it for so many years i can't function without them. can't even pick up a package of sweet and low without them, but i needlepoint on 40count silk with them...go figure. i know kinda weird. actually i don't even notice them 'til someone mentions them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Needlepointing on 40count...  yikes.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

don't know if you can zoom in on my profile pic, but if you are interested, you can see them. the art was pretty low key, but the pic was done at my mothers house before thanksgiving, so we hadn't gotten into christmas art yet


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't even know that I could zoom in on those!  And it gets kind of fuzzy, but I see intricate patterns.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I usually have french manicures,but when I wear polish it is generally OPI and my favorite color is one called "I'm not really a waitress",luv, luv, luv that color


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I usually have french manicures,but when I wear polish it is generally OPI and my favorite color is one called "I'm not really a waitress",luv, luv, luv that color


I have that one, and just got it out this morning for my next color! (toes only) 

My other favorite is Toron-toes Rose. Gotta love their names.


----------

